# Site still here :-)



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Ken glad to see site is still open. Hope u can build it back to a few years ago participation. Always had good helpful info on hunting pheasants. Any lurkers out there sign in say hi so we can get a dialogue started. Thanks DonC :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you hunting SW or SE Nodak?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Be in N :beer: oDak soon


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hope to get up there soon myself it's been too long

Hope everyone has a fun safe season


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey Bob.....been gone for awhile. Welcome back. :beer:

Hope you guys do better than we did. This was the first year in 40 years that none of us have a dog anymore. My brother and I both had Wirehairs from the same litter. Mine died coming home from a pheasant hunt 2 years ago. He was dead in the kennel when we got home. he was 10. My brother had to put his down this year. He was 12. He found out his had a heart murmur. Hereditary....so we figure mine had a heart attack on the way home.

WE missed them.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Are you hunting SW or SE Nodak?


Southwest


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Still a lot of corn and sunflowers standing when we were there. Quite a few birds in those fields. A lot are to big to hunt and get birds up.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Hey Bob.....been gone for awhile. Welcome back. :beer:
> 
> Hope you guys do better than we did. This was the first year in 40 years that none of us have a dog anymore. My brother and I both had Wirehairs from the same litter. Mine died coming home from a pheasant hunt 2 years ago. He was dead in the kennel when we got home. he was 10. My brother had to put his down this year. He was 12. He found out his had a heart murmur. Hereditary....so we figure mine had a heart attack on the way home.
> 
> WE missed them.


Sorry to hear that Ken, lost my hunting dog this June. Miss her dearly...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks.....it is tough. Max was the best pointer I ever had. He locked up solid and would stay there for a long time until we got there.I miss that white streak moving through the CRP.


----------

